# What Mistakes Have You Made as a Roofer?



## roofrins (Jan 8, 2014)

What mistakes have you learned from? Here are some of mine:



Make sure your supplier sends a consistent batch of shingles. I got one roofing package that had 3 separate years of shingles colors, and they didn't tell me that they had done that! We didn't find out until we were in the process of installing the roof.
Make sure to clean up every tiniest bit of trash that is created during a re-roof.
Try to do the re-roof in a day or two - customers love to see their roof get done more quickly than what they were expecting.
If possible, get the customer to tell you the shingle color is good _as soon as you start installing it_. Of course, they would have already agreed to the color, but just double-checking before having many shingles installed goes a long ways towards protecting yourself against a fickle-minded customer.
Check for intake vents as well as outtake vents when you're doing a bid - you want to try to have a ventilating attic space.


Brad Caldwell
DBA *Roof, Rinse & Run*


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

I too had made a lot of mistakes as a fresher.But now I have succeeded in avoiding those....


----------



## concord-painting (Jan 20, 2014)

I was too facing the same issue and i started searching for the answers thanks to you roofrins got it here and tried it worked.


----------

